# 4/21 - North Jetty - Don't Tell Roy Crabtree ..........



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

One of the things I love about fishing the North Jetty is that you really never know what you are going to catch. We have caught ling and kingfish, hooked a tarpon or two, and of course the Jacks, Reds, Drum, Shark and assundry other local inhabitants. But today took the cake.

We were fishing out by the North Jetty Pole with Crab, Shad and cut whiting on the bottom when one of the Rods took off. Our guest, Greg Buchanan grabbed the rod and a fight ensued. I could tell by the fight it wasn't a Big Bull Red, Big Ugly or Jack - but it did take a little bit of drag on one of the larger rods. But I was in no way prepared to see a 23.5 inch Red Snapper come to the top! I almost fell out of the boat. After reading all the articles on 2cool - I thought these fish were rare! (grin) ... But if you can catch them at the Jetty ... (smile) I had heard of Jetty Yellowfin's ... but never a Jetty Snapper!

Since it was State Water, the Snapper found a new home tonight ... not for sure how it was cooked ... but am sure it ate well!

The rest of the trip was very slow. Water is too warm for the Big Uglies and but still a bit cool for the Summer Patterns to start.

All in all ... pretty amazing day!

There is a short 2 minute video of the catch on the blog: http://daparsonfishing.blogspot.com

Have a great week guys!

Mark


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

That's awesome!!! I always enjoy your reports. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Great report and pics. Red snapper and a real nice bull red. I was out in almost the same spot on sat and caught only sheep there. s jetty gave me some more variety. Thats what I like about fishing there like most folks. 

Wow, Red snapper..I said it again..LOL Great job and thanks for sharing...

Green Water heading your way !


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

thats why they think they are endeangered.. all the snaps are moving in to the bay


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Wrong Date*

Hey guys ... the date should be April 22nd. We fished Tuesday.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, 

no fences in the oceans.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

great report.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Great video,guess you had proof for the GW,LOL.
p.s. Buy a net.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Port Aransas North Jetty ??? 
Or which one??


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Galveston*



fonz said:


> Port Aransas North Jetty ???
> Or which one??


Galveston's North Jetty


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

awesome catch.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

As always; great report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good report and nice surprise. I talked to a guy that works at Gander Mnt a while back that dives the jetties. He said people would be surprised how many Endangered Snapper are down there.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Jetties*



Hotrod said:


> Good report and nice surprise. I talked to a guy that works at Gander Mnt a while back that dives the jetties. He said people would be surprised how many Endangered Snapper are down there.


That would be very interesting to hear about what he sees down there. Next time you see him could you ask him about the 2 Cell Phones I dropped about 1/2 mile from the boat cut? (grin) Also, I would imagine he would see a few (hundred) anchors! (smile)

Seriously, did he mention what other species he saw while diving the Jetties?

Mark


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He said he usually recovers at least 1 anchor every dive. Said alot that are stuck are stuck good because the boat tried to pull it out, he also finds alot of lead weights. We just talked about Snapper and he said they were there in abundance. As long as I have fished the jetties, you are the only one I know to have caught one.


----------



## ar_mcadams (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Good report and nice surprise. I talked to a guy that works at Gander Mnt a while back that dives the jetties. He said people would be surprised how many Endangered Snapper are down there.


for real?


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great report, thanks!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice fish. I've cought a few 9" Lane out there but never a nice pargo colorado like that. cool video as well.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

You need to enter that picture in a contest. Thanks for posting.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hello?*



Beeracuda said:


> You need to enter that picture in a contest. Thanks for posting.


Any suggestions as to who might be interested in this story - these pictures - of the Jetty Snapper? Any magazine guys here interested?

thanks
Mark


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Send it to NFMS.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

TFF has a homepage photo contest.



daparson said:


> Any suggestions as to who might be interested in this story - these pictures - of the Jetty Snapper? Any magazine guys here interested?
> 
> thanks
> Mark


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The dang things are on the run evidently...LOL Awesome catch Parson.


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

careful now, they may want to include this in the TAC and reduce it even further and reduce the season to July 1st thru the 5th.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

People Routinely Catch Red Snapper Off The Aransas South Jetty In The Summer, Never Heard Of Anyone Doing It In Galveston Though


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Other?????*

We were talking in the here in the office ... has anyone else heard of people catching Red Snapper off of either the North and South Jetty?

I talked with a guy who caught one last year off of the South Jetty ... but that is the only one I have heard.

Stories anyone????

Thanks 
Mark


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

It's happend before, you may be the first to put it online. Ie. the internet has had a major effect on saltwater fishing. Believe me it's not the first time it's ever happened.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*True*



galvetraz said:


> It's happend before, you may be the first to put it online. Ie. the internet has had a major effect on saltwater fishing. Believe me it's not the first time it's ever happened.


Laughing ... I have no doubt they have been caught before - but really just trying to find some sort of rhyme or reason on how rare. One earlier poster knew a diver said they had seen quite a few snapper on dives around the Jetty ... curious as to why more haven't been caught.

I read one article that said snapper sometime follow a rig in ... who knows? But the more information ... the more informed a person can be. The more information, the more effective ... and lucky a person might become! (smile)

Would be great to hear some others who have caught some, what time of year, what bait, etc.

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

I've cought some lane out there but not a fattie like that. I've never scubud in the area but I'd be willing to bet that in the spring on a rocky outcrop, a sharp drop off could easily harbour snapper species. Talk to some of the galveston locals they'd be the most informative. Or call Capt. Mickey tomorrow morning. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to catch a fat red at the jetties. BTW was she full of eggs.



daparson said:


> Laughing ... I have no doubt they have been caught before - but really just trying to find some sort of rhyme or reason on how rare. One earlier poster knew a diver said they had seen quite a few snapper on dives around the Jetty ... curious as to why more haven't been caught.
> 
> I read one article that said snapper sometime follow a rig in ... who knows? But the more information ... the more informed a person can be. The more information, the more effective ... and lucky a person might become! (smile)
> 
> ...


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

galvetraz said:


> I've cought some lane out there but not a fattie like that. I've never scubud in the area but I'd be willing to bet that in the spring on a rocky outcrop, a sharp drop off could easily harbour snapper species. Talk to some of the galveston locals they'd be the most informative. Or call Capt. Mickey tomorrow morning. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to catch a fat red at the jetties. BTW was she full of eggs.


Texas state record Goliath was taken at the Freeport Jetties...would make me think there could be some red 'nappa!


----------



## omidian (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all,

My 1st post here but I have been reading this sight for a little while.

I have seen 2 Red Snapper caught off the South Jetty last august, it was in a 23" boat, it was a older man and woman probably in their late 60's. As they brought them up they just looked at us smiled, waved, and tossed them back into the sea. They were easily over the minimum length and looked pretty fat.

Anyhow just thought I would chime in on this cool subject.

Happy fishing
Omi


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Eggs*



galvetraz said:


> I'd love to catch a fat red at the jetties. BTW was she full of eggs.


Just got back from a Teaching Trip in New Mexico - I talked with Dewey - he cleaned the Red Snapper and did not see any eggs in the Snapper. We always try and do what is best for fish we catch, but this was one time there was no debate about keeping the fish. I was told it tasted wonderful!

Fish Hard!

Mark


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Very cool on the snapper!


----------



## ricpan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Grouper*

As for as the state Goliath Grouper "Jewfish" record and then World Record was caught off Galveston by my Uncle Gus Pangarakis.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

No doub't she was tasty. Prob. taste like a bay snapper. Bet the nest was consumed though.



daparson said:


> Just got back from a Teaching Trip in New Mexico - I talked with Dewey - he cleaned the Red Snapper and did not see any eggs in the Snapper. We always try and do what is best for fish we catch, but this was one time there was no debate about keeping the fish. I was told it tasted wonderful!
> 
> Fish Hard!
> 
> Mark


----------

